# Adba Nationals!!!!!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

2006 ADBSI Nationals
Saturday, October 14, 2006
Location: Creek County Fairgrounds, Kellyville, OK

The 2006 A.D.B.S.I. Nationals will be hosted by the Green Country APBTC in Kellyville, OK. All puppy classes (4-6 months through 9-12 months), Best Puppy trophy, Champion Class and the 55 lb and under weight pull classes and trophy for the MWPP 55 lbs & under will be held on Saturday. For more information contact Robert & Marlene (918)337-3770 or Ricky & Missy (417)-833-3103


----------

